# Sticky  Nismo Parts information, CLICK HERE!



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

OK, since this issue has come up a bunch of times, I'm going to set the record straight:

Nismo parts, in general, do not ALL maintain factory warranty.

Fact:
*S-tune parts maintain warranty. * 

*R-tune parts DO NOT maintain warranty!* These are parts like the header, rear sway bar, etc. 


The Nismo parts are of high quality, and do produce useable gains and power. Using all Nismo is not a bad way to go at all.


----------



## GarrettSER (Apr 6, 2003)

But I also heard that Nismo parts are often alot more expensive than their aftermarket equivalents. In your opinion, do you feel they're worth the extra cash? (not trying to be sarcastic. Honest question.)


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the build quality is on par with Hotshot and other quality manufacturers. If people want peace of mind, I'd say it's worth it.

also, with some good searching on the net, you can get the nismo parts for really good prices! especially with our vendor, Quality Nissan, Greg Vogel is the parts manager.


----------



## SentraMike02 (Jul 29, 2004)

I just purchased an 02 GXE. Can someone please explain exactally what a S-tuning mod is? 

Thanks for your help.

-Michael


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Im no expert on the NISMO parts but S tune parts are less mean. They unclude exaust, thicker sway bar, and a suspension kit (they have floor mats a decals and what not too but I am talking performance.) R Tune is heavier...FPR, CAI, Header (w/ and w/ out a cat), brake pads, rear sway bar and my personal favorite...cams, mmmmmmm. Hope this site helps.--Zac

http://www.courtesyparts.com/nismo/b15/


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

only the suspension parts will work on the gxe, none of the power mods, i.e. intake, header, cams, etc.


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

These prices suck but if you forget whats S-Tune and R-Tune this is a good reference
http://www.nismoparts.com/catalog/?section=357


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

well floor mats would too  And everybody needs a NISMO coffee mug.

Is NISMO designs for the 1.8 going to surface anytime soon. I have seen advertisement for SR20 NISMO parts but not the 1.8 yet.


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

All I ever herd from john the perts guy at don davis is that the header and cams would void warranty and all the other R-Tune stuff wouldn't. Never actually asked him about the sway bars though. If any one was really you should type something up and have the manager in the service dept sign it to cover your ass.


----------



## SentraMike02 (Jul 29, 2004)

It would be nice for (or if someone knew) to post something which explained the aftermarket products that WILL and WILL NOT void the warranty. 

Just my .02,
-Michael


----------



## GarrettSER (Apr 6, 2003)

SentraMike02 said:


> It would be nice for (or if someone knew) to post something which explained the aftermarket products that WILL and WILL NOT void the warranty.
> 
> Just my .02,
> -Michael



Michael, please look at the first post that chimmike bothered to post for all of us here. S-Tune: maintains warranty, R-Tune: does not maintain warranty.


----------



## SentraMike02 (Jul 29, 2004)

GarrettSER said:


> Michael, please look at the first post that chimmike bothered to post for all of us here. S-Tune: maintains warranty, R-Tune: does not maintain warranty.


No no no...you misunderstood. Obvioulsy I saw the first post if I bothered posting here to begin with. I meant a list of parts (cai, tb's,intake manifolds, etc...), not just the type of part (S or R tunining type). I just purchased a 02 GKE with a 7yr/70,000 mile warranty and I don't want to jeopardize that. 

-Michael


----------



## GarrettSER (Apr 6, 2003)

SentraMike02 said:


> No no no...you misunderstood. Obvioulsy I saw the first post if I bothered posting here to begin with. I meant a list of parts (cai, tb's,intake manifolds, etc...), not just the type of part (S or R tunining type). I just purchased a 02 GKE with a 7yr/70,000 mile warranty and I don't want to jeopardize that.
> 
> -Michael


AH, gotcha. There is something called the Magnuson (sp?) car act that, when summed up, basically means that a car manufacturer must honor a vehicle with aftermarket products as long as THE PROBLEM WAS NOT CAUSED BY THAT PRODUCT. For example, if you install a cold air intake, and you blow a head gasket, your covered. But if you install a cold air intake and your mass air flow sensor gets damaged, YOU have to pay for it. 

Am I making sense? I'm not trying to be a smartass, I know its a little confusing.


----------



## SentraMike02 (Jul 29, 2004)

Thanks for the info...it makes complete sense.

-Michael


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

ittamaticstatic said:


> All I ever herd from john the perts guy at don davis is that the header and cams would void warranty and all the other R-Tune stuff wouldn't. Never actually asked him about the sway bars though. If any one was really you should type something up and have the manager in the service dept sign it to cover your ass.



and you have that completely wrong..................RE-read my first post.


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

Going by NISSAN TECHS/Service ALL NISMO PARTS WILL NOT VOID YOUR CARS WARRANTY.
I work for a shop and we get alot of NISMO parts and they say "THey WILL not void warranty because they are made by NISSAN"




chimmike said:


> OK, since this issue has come up a bunch of times, I'm going to set the record straight:
> 
> Nismo parts, in general, do not ALL maintain factory warranty.
> 
> ...


----------



## muphasta (Aug 12, 2002)

Fatboy, haven't you learned anything yet? Don't argue w/Chimmike!!!

He is correct and your source is not.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

FatBoy4 said:


> Going by NISSAN TECHS/Service ALL NISMO PARTS WILL NOT VOID YOUR CARS WARRANTY.
> I work for a shop and we get alot of NISMO parts and they say "THey WILL not void warranty because they are made by NISSAN"



You don't know what you're talking about. Your source is wrong.


MY source is Nissan and Nismo. Your source is some shop guy. Oh, and I think we've proven plenty of times that 99% of Nissan tech's are idiots.

Argue this point any more and the posts will be deleted. I posted FACTS, not opinions or rumors.


----------



## muphasta (Aug 12, 2002)

Besides, aren't most parts outsourced and in fact NOT made by Nissan at all?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you are correct.


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

Well my source was from Automax Nissan here in Oklahoma City.
The manager of the service department.



chimmike said:


> you are correct.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

that's nice

As you quoted me in your first post here:

_S-tune parts maintain warranty, R-tune parts do NOT maintain warranty_

end of story.


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

FatBoy4 said:


> Well my source was from Automax Nissan here in Oklahoma City.
> The manager of the service department.


I would go for it if they're saying that at your dealership BUT "cover your ass."

1)Type up a document that says no Nismo parts will viod warranty.. etc...

2)Bring it up there and have him sign it WITH A WITNESS.... a notary would work best.

3)Buy all the Nismo stuff and Tear Some Ass.

If they second guess at any of those points then it's like everyone else says and has been told. I think they are just trying to take you for a sucker and sell some parts OR maybe they're just ignorant themselves. I tell you though if they are wrong and you have the cams, header w/out cat. etc. and you say "he said I could" when they turn you down for repairs, I promise you will be on your own. 

Which is what everyone is trying to save you from.


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

Thats kewl and all but no they are trying to take me for a sucker.
I know these poeople very well. Our shop gets over a million dollars a year from them.
We do all of the Audio/Video and Tint installs




ittamaticstatic said:


> I would go for it if they're saying that at your dealership BUT "cover your ass."
> 
> 1)Type up a document that says no Nismo parts will viod warranty.. etc...
> 
> ...


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Warranty work is all about the individual dealer. They CAN work on your car and sneak warranty work past Nissan if they WANT. But the R tune vs. S tune parts list is a way to give the dealer an out.

R Tune basically means that they CAN and probably will void your warranty. The best way to get the dealer on your side is to drop your car off with a $20 bill in your hand for the service guy.


----------



## reticle (Aug 17, 2004)

Don't know if this means anything, but I just bought my 04 Spec, and I had he dealer install nismo cams/header w cat/cat back exhaust/pads/springs + struts/Rear Sway Bar/Front Strut Bar/Cold Air Intake. And unless they are doing somthing special, they said that my car is still under full mfr's warranty.

Also, I know for a fact that there is a federal law that mandate's a dealer must prove that the specific mod you installed caused the defect. Otherwise they must honor the mfr's warranty. Then there is also the theroy of "mod-friendly" dealers. For example there is a honda dealer in my area that always is sponsoring tuner shows, and races, and they don't really care what you do they still cover all my friends civics. And as a side note, make friends with some of the guys at your dealer, you'd be suprised how much easier things become :thumbup:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

reticle said:


> Don't know if this means anything, but I just bought my 04 Spec, and I had he dealer install nismo cams/header w cat/cat back exhaust/pads/springs + struts/Rear Sway Bar/Front Strut Bar/Cold Air Intake. And unless they are doing somthing special, they said that my car is still under full mfr's warranty.
> 
> Also, I know for a fact that there is a federal law that mandate's a dealer must prove that the specific mod you installed caused the defect. Otherwise they must honor the mfr's warranty. Then there is also the theroy of "mod-friendly" dealers. For example there is a honda dealer in my area that always is sponsoring tuner shows, and races, and they don't really care what you do they still cover all my friends civics. And as a side note, make friends with some of the guys at your dealer, you'd be suprised how much easier things become :thumbup:


Some dealers may say otherwise...but you shouldnt have any problems since you went all NISMO. Always a good way to go for power and reliability. Sounds like you have a very sweet ride. :thumbup: :cheers:


----------



## Bob Marley (Sep 13, 2004)

SentraMike02 said:


> No no no...you misunderstood. Obvioulsy I saw the first post if I bothered posting here to begin with. I meant a list of parts (cai, tb's,intake manifolds, etc...), not just the type of part (S or R tunining type). I just purchased a 02 GKE with a 7yr/70,000 mile warranty and I don't want to jeopardize that.
> 
> -Michael


only hp gain ur goin to get is the nismo cat-back exhaust w/o voidin the warranity..a whole 4.5 hp gain


----------



## Maniak Blakk (Dec 15, 2004)

I'm not really good and all with know what parts and such are on cars (but I'm more than willing to learn) and I'm trying to get some info on this car I'll be picking up in the next week or so. Here's a pic of the engine:







I know there's a front strut bar on it (kinda dark, forgot to hit the flash) but can anyone tell me what about the intake from just looking. I'm not sure if that was installed aftermarket or what and the guy at the dealership (buying it used from a Chevy dealership) doesn't seem to know too much about it. Just trying to find out what the car has so I know what my options are as far buying things for it in the future. Thanx in advance! Here are more pics, hope they help.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

probably Nismo exhaust or magnaflow....an that might be a polished AEM intake....not sure.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i dont think the nismo tip is shaped like that although i could be wrong...it definately isnt a nismo intake...


----------



## Maniak Blakk (Dec 15, 2004)

Here's a better picture of it.....any takers? I'm stumped.


----------



## muphasta (Aug 12, 2002)

The tips do not look like the Magnaflow. could be one, just w/different tips.


----------



## Maniak Blakk (Dec 15, 2004)

Well, it's not a dual tip though........


----------



## muphasta (Aug 12, 2002)

sorry, from that angle it looked like dual tips. The Magnaflow on my car does not have a tip anything like that.


----------



## Flea Dog (Feb 29, 2004)

*NISMO Warranty*

NISMO R Tune parts do carry a parts warranty. If the part is defective, then you should get a replacement.

I have a NISMO Header with CAT and the CAT went out after 6,000 miles.. I called NISMO and got my Nissan Dealership to work with them.. They sent a rebuilt NISMO Header with CAT that week.. I had to pay for the labor and that is it...


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Sorry.... no warranty on R tune parts, they were just being nice....

Read this...


----------



## 01ZMO (Jun 13, 2005)

Don't get either over here - you can even get some nismo products through dealerships over here for skylines, when we never got any of them locally bar the R31, they were all grey imports.

Bugger all in australia for GA16 support - not even the simpliest of the lot - CAI kits, but they have Suborn so i'll live (well we did till recently).

New Zealand sites might be the place to try though, they got all the imports locally - apparently they have a bit :thumbup:


----------



## PoppinJ (Jun 13, 2005)

Ok, I'm still a little confused. When it was asked if any aftermarket performance part would void warranty, it was said that no, it will not void your warranty unless the aftermarket part was the direct cause of the problem. So, say you have Nismo R tuned headers, and something completely unrelated goes out, say your windshield wiper motor. Is it covered under warranty?


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

((((yup)))


----------



## Rowens Spec-V (Oct 8, 2005)

*A study of the Legalities.*



PoppinJ said:


> Ok, I'm still a little confused. When it was asked if any aftermarket performance part would void warranty, it was said that no, it will not void your warranty unless the aftermarket part was the direct cause of the problem. So, say you have Nismo R tuned headers, and something completely unrelated goes out, say your windshield wiper motor. Is it covered under warranty?


First off did anyone understand at all what the Australian guy was saying.

Secondly. Your car is under full factory warranty. The only thing that is going to void that warranty there is if what you install directly causes the damage. Granted directly can be used loosely here though. Regardless, they have to prove that the modification directly caused the problem in order to void coverage on the warranty.

They tell you that modification voids the warranty, and that is true, only if it is the cause of the defect. I.E. They won't cover replacement cams in your head.

As far as the S-tune, as i understand it this is represented by non engine work, and will be covered by nismo's warranty. It's not the nissan warranty, but does not negate that either. The R-tune, is basically engine performance based modifications, in which nismo or nissan really do not want to honor warranty. The rumor goes around that it is not covered if you mod these. And as I do believe there is not warranty for R-tuned mods, but they do not void your factory warranty unless they are the direct cause of the malfunction.

If they tell you it is not under warranty, then you tell them law states that they have to prove that the part is the reason for the damage in order to exclude it from warranty. If they don't comply, you're prolly going to have to either pay for it, and get a lawyer. You will win. The law is on your side for this if they can not prove it. You can make them eat the lawyer charges plus the cost of the work done. Keep in mind before they start chirping to you about how it caused the damage, they will prolly try to make some sort of nonsense about it to make you think it really did. So for this reason you want to know exactly what it is that the part does, and how it works in your car, or get a mechanic buddy that knows.


----------



## xdbltrblx (Jan 23, 2006)

Where is the cheapest place to get Nismo parts?


----------



## waznme (May 16, 2005)

Here is the cheapest place i have found some nismo parts, with pretty reasonable shipping.
http://www.nissanparts4less.com/en_US/
At top of page click on "models and specials" and then on the left click on "Nismo Ser and Spec-V"

Example: front & rear sway bars $165/ea


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

http://www.mossyperformance.com/main/

got my s-tune and my sway from them.


----------



## waznme (May 16, 2005)

*website warning*



waznme said:


> Here is the cheapest place i have found some nismo parts, with pretty reasonable shipping.
> http://www.nissanparts4less.com/en_US/
> At top of page click on "models and specials" and then on the left click on "Nismo Ser and Spec-V"
> 
> Example: front & rear sway bars $165/ea


hey...i just ordered something from them...the company does not exist. *Do not buy anything from them.* i am currently in the process of trying to get my money back from paypal. Again, do not buy from this website.  

A long story short is the website was sold a couple of times and the current owner never changed the website info.

One last time, do not buy from this webstie:
http://www.nissanparts4less.com/en_US/


----------



## 1986SE-RSpecV (Dec 21, 2005)

Zac said:


> well floor mats would too  And everybody needs a NISMO coffee mug.
> 
> Is NISMO designs for the 1.8 going to surface anytime soon. I have seen advertisement for SR20 NISMO parts but not the 1.8 yet.



The reasopn why they'd have parts for the SR20, becuase the SR20 was the SE-R engine to begin with, from B13-B14, that's why they have Nismo parts for it


----------



## Ntempy101 (May 24, 2010)

xdbltrblx said:


> Where is the cheapest place to get Nismo parts?


I have found some pretty cheap parts at autopartswarehouse.com.. Check it out see what you think


----------



## tinku (May 2, 2015)

Please expression at the first post that chimmike worried to post for all of us here. S-Tune: maintains warranty, R-Tune: does not keep warranty.


PREVENTATIVE VEHICLE MAINTENANCE


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

^ you are correct


----------



## firstforme (Feb 21, 2018)

I don't know if this has been mentioned in this thread but Aisin parts is the aftermarket name for OEM parts for Toyota, Nissan Honda and others. They come out of the same factory.


----------

